# Golden Syrup Potential



## RobW (4/7/06)

Does anybody have the potential & SRM values for Golden Syrup?


----------



## bradmcm (4/7/06)

I don't have the colour value, it would depend on the manufacturer, a wild guess would be around 100-130 EBC, and for extract potential, another guess would be around 280-300 L/kg.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (4/7/06)

Beersmith has it set at EBC 0 and Potential of 1.036SG.


----------



## Voosher (4/7/06)

I've only ever used CSR Golden Syrup and even then only once.
It has 74g sugar content per 100g so I just treated it as a sugar addition in those proportions.
CSR GS does add some colour. It was a while a go but bradmcm's guess around the 100-130EBC sounds about right.
I believe most recommend Tate and Lyle's Golden Syrup because it doesn't impart a strong flavour.


----------



## RobW (4/7/06)

Thanks fellers.


----------



## ausdb (4/7/06)

Voosher said:


> I've only ever used CSR Golden Syrup and even then only once.
> It has 74g sugar content per 100g so I just treated it as a sugar addition in those proportions.
> CSR GS does add some colour. It was a while a go but bradmcm's guess around the 100-130EBC sounds about right.
> I believe most recommend Tate and Lyle's Golden Syrup because it doesn't impart a strong flavour.



I have made the same Mild using Bundaberg and T&L golden syrup. The one with the Bundaberg definately had a more rummy/molassesy flavour than the T&L one. If I brew it again I would probably mix 50/50 of each!


----------

